# slums in norway cities



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

*slums in norway of cities*

slums in norway cities would like to know if there. in the country with the highest human development index of urban


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42949196


Interestingly I found out there in a poor area oslo: Grorud for example


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Most people in these "poor" areas would probably earn about $75,000 a year. And most of these are also just abandoned.


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

> T*he fight against urban poverty - Norwegian policies and strategies*
> 
> The fight against urban poverty - Norwegian policies and strategies
> The Challenges of Urban Poverty and Slum Eradication, A National Conference, Oslo, 11 February 2004
> ...


http://www.regjeringen.no/en/archiv...he_fight_against_urban_poverty.html?id=268297


----------

